# Q7 - 4.2tdi dpf removal



## aaronmac (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello,
I have a Q7 4.2 tdi, I have made my own straight through stainless rear exhaust system to try and get a bit more of the V8 noise but it has made very little difference. My next step is to remove the DPF's. I'm not willing to smash the inside of 2 very expensive parts to not know how happy I will be with it so has anyone done this procedure with any success? Also has anyone managed to find a replacement pipe to fit in place of the DPF?
Regards
Aaron


----------



## fuelsparkcompression (Feb 9, 2006)

audi doesnt make a 4.2tdi engine


----------



## Southerngravy (Aug 1, 2012)

At least not here in the states, everywhere else you get a a choice of a 6, 8, or 12 cylinder diesel.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

fuelsparkcompression said:


> audi doesnt make a 4.2tdi engine


lol. yes they do.


----------

